# New to Overclocking, few questions.



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

hey i recently purchased a pc and would be interested in OC it few questions...

1: do i got a decent rig for Oc'n?
2: do i need to upgrade my stock cooler?
3: what a recorded safe clocks / temps for my set up?


Asus M3A-H/HDMI MOBO
AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition CPU 64bit
Quad Core 2.5GHZ
4.0 gig OCZ reaper DDR2 @ 800mhz
XFX Radeon 5770 1gig 1ghz 1375mhz 1.299 mV
Corsair 750TX
Windows 7 (64-Bit)


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

I can't really answer 3 myself, since I'm not too familiar with AMD chips. I can tell you however that it would be a good idea, if not a high recommendation, to upgrade your stock cooler if you're going to be getting into overclocking. I use a Thermaltake cooler myself which performs quite well for my needs, with an idle temperature of around 30C or so last time I checked. I would also recommend third party CPU thermal grease such as Zalman.

As for number 1, as long as the motherboard's BIOS and chipset support it and the CPU clocks up to a decent speed from other people's experiences, then you should have a sufficient setup for your needs.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------

